# Used diesel



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Need some input on the used diesel's. looking for a used 1 ton 4 door, I know to stay away from ford's 6.0, and I currently have a 7.3 which I am keeping, any thoughts or experiences with, chevy, dodge or ford, any year preference? Thanks


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

prairiewind said:


> Need some input on the used diesel's. looking for a used 1 ton 4 door, I know to stay away from ford's 6.0, and I currently have a 7.3 which I am keeping, any thoughts or experiences with, chevy, dodge or ford, any year preference? Thanks


I disagree but would only recommend a 6.0 if "bulletproofed"...with 2006-2007 being preferred. No first gen 6.0...wiring harnesses and such.


----------



## Duckme (May 31, 2012)

my 2003 dodge ram has been awesome, 300,000 miles on it the 5.9L has performed fantastic


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Gm with Duramax/Allison is a nice truck. Like any truck, there are know problems with each year to look out for. 01-04 have injector problems. Make sure they have already been replaced. 01-07 have a transfer case issue that can be prevented with an inexpensive fix. The engine and transmission pulls well and are generally very reliable.


----------



## kade21 (Feb 20, 2014)

6.0s are good engines as long as they are not abused or molested. A genuine stock 6.0, a later version as stated above, will make a very reliable truck.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Kade21 - I have a 6.0L that has been babied and I made it to 150K before I needed the 6K surgery.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

As a car dealer I would recommend the Dodge diesels over any of the above if you want pure work out of one. The 5.9L and the 6.7L are great engines. The 5.9L with a standard tranny is your best bet. You cant go wrong with a duramax either but for pulling things my choice is a Dodge. The new 6.7L fords are also good but havent been around long enough to get alot of high mileage ones around to find their quirks.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

I just very recently bought a used 2007 F-250 with a 6.0 and 53K miles, thus far I really like it. I have owned a 2006 silverado 3500 duelly with the duramax and allison tranny. I liked it very much as well.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

For 2012 or newer Dodge with the 6.7 Cummins. Ford 6.7 is good motor and ford has more options. Only reason to get GM is the Allison trans.


----------

